# Pork Butt



## Greg Rempe (Apr 10, 2005)

My little 5lber finished around 10am this morning.  I did something I usually never do, which is try to ration out just enough fuel to get through the cook...at 5am I was out!!

Took it off the WSM foiled it and finished in the oven.  Turned out just fine.  Had a sammich or 2 then Foodsavered the rest for baked beans in a few weeks!!  Chicken on the grill and a WSM cook all in one night...a great day for sure!

By the way, I used those wood pellet packets (oak) and it worked pretty good!  Man, that oak smelled AWESOME as it bellowed out of the WSM.  I should get me some of that soon!


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2005)

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> By the way, I used those wood pellet packets (oak) and it worked pretty good!  Man, that oak smelled AWESOME as it bellowed out of the WSM.  I should get me some of that soon!


Gooe stuff, eh?    I love it!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Apr 10, 2005)

Niagara River Smoker said:
			
		

> [quote="Greg Rempe":3nfv4v02]By the way, I used those wood pellet packets (oak) and it worked pretty good!  Man, that oak smelled AWESOME as it bellowed out of the WSM.  I should get me some of that soon!


Gooe stuff, eh?    I love it![/quote:3nfv4v02]

Yeah my packet of apple smelled awesome when I did it, but I didn't notice any flavor.

BTW Bill, what is "gooe stuff"?  =D>  :lmao:  :!:


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2005)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> BTW Bill, what is "gooe stuff"?  =D>  :lmao:  :!:


Damn!  Missed that one.....  

 :razz:


----------



## Shawn White (Apr 10, 2005)

sounds good buddy, it's supper time here .... wish I could taste it  =P~


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2005)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Yeah my packet of apple smelled awesome when I did it, but I didn't notice any flavor.


I noticed that the single packets weren't enough too, Larry...I have been using approx 1.5 packets worth and get good flavor.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Apr 11, 2005)

I tried the pellets and wasn't real crazy about them. Probably have to use more than what I used for any real flavor.


----------



## Finney (Apr 11, 2005)

I used one packet of Pecan when I 'cooked' a 19 lbs Beef Round, Top (Inside) to make roast beef at Christmas.  I didn't want much smoke flavor because that's not what I was going for. 

My brother-in-law (when eating some leftovers) said that he didn't like the smoke flavor.  My wife said it was probably just because he wasn't invited to eat the original meal.  

He actually was invited, but wifey gave a deadline to respond and he said no.  Then he found out what the menu was and wanted to come... wife said no.  She's little... but mean.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Apr 11, 2005)

TexLaw said:
			
		

> I love oak.  That's my main cooking wood.  It gets so little credit for good Q.
> 
> 
> TL



I have oak, cherry and apple on hand.  Out of hickory,  but those 4 are about all I use.


----------



## Rob D. (Apr 11, 2005)

I'll be using oak frequently this summer, since my neighbor gave me a whole bunch of both red and white...anyone know if there is a big difference between the two, flavorwise?

Rob


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Apr 11, 2005)

I have been using apple lately because my father in law just gave me a bunch. Next year I'll be using some peach because I just cut down a peach tree.


----------



## Woodman1 (Apr 11, 2005)

TexLaw said:
			
		

> I love oak.  That's my main cooking wood.  It gets so little credit for good Q.
> 
> 
> TL



TL, except for pecan, nothin better on a brisket than oak! Woody


----------



## DaleP (Apr 13, 2005)

Can you make traditional BBQ with pellets?

Just kidding, I love them thangs but 1 pack isnt enough for my taste either.


----------



## Bruce B (Apr 13, 2005)

Raine,

Candy sent me a sampler pack of the new Smoke Stix, however, being the dummy I am, I can't sem to figure out how to use it. There are four round sections (looks like half a log)

Do you wrap one of the sections in foil and poke a hole in the foil or do you just throw the section in the coals and let her rip?

Inquiring minds want to know, I tried sending Candy an email twice but got no response, which is unusual because she is always right on top of her emails.


----------

